# When does The Clinic start?



## AlastairSC (20 Sep 2009)

Looking forward to the new series, but cannot find it listed anywhere...


----------



## Pique318 (20 Sep 2009)

Next Sunday, according to an ad on RTE over the weekend.


----------



## AlastairSC (20 Sep 2009)

Great - thanks, Pique


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Sep 2009)

Yeah, next Sunday night. Outstanding Irish drama. Can't wait. No more pub on a Sunday night for a while!


----------



## liaconn (22 Sep 2009)

I thought the last series was starting to slip a bit. How did Daisy go from being a ditzy, party girl to an astute business woman in the space of a few weeks??


----------



## AlastairSC (23 Sep 2009)

If you think back, you'll see that she wasn't all ditzy. Underneath there was always a shrewd fund of common sense. The writers prepared the ground at least a little, I think...


----------



## liaconn (24 Sep 2009)

I read an interview with Amy Huberman yesterday where she said she missed the ditzy side of Daisy and the fluffy pencils. Apparently there will be more of that side of her shown in the new series.


----------



## eiregal (24 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> I thought the last series was starting to slip a bit. How did Daisy go from being a ditzy, party girl to an astute business woman in the space of a few weeks??


 
Agree with this.  I think in the last series it's like they were trying to bring in every type of illness imaginable and it was more about the patients and their ailments than the lives of the regular main characters.  I prefer the older days when Cathy and Ed were still together.  Ah...


----------



## liaconn (24 Sep 2009)

eiregal said:


> I prefer the older days when Cathy and Ed were still together. Ah...


 

And before everyone in the Clinic had slept with everyone else. And was suffering from AIDS/drug addiction/secret illnesses etc.


----------



## liaconn (9 Nov 2009)

I believe next week is the last episode of this series? What's the verdict?
I think it's run out of steam and could do with a bit of an overhaul. Victoria Smurfit's character could be good but should have been brought in at the start of the series, it's a bit late now to develop the character. I also think Clodagh and Lorcan have run their course and should be axed. Then they could give Cara a better storyline, she's been completely wasted this series. I still can't take Daisy's transformation seriously and don't think I'd miss her if she was written out. I hope Dan stays but have never seen the point of Patrick, to be honest.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Nov 2009)

Axe Daisy???, hell no we wont go !!

Is Alison Doody gone already?, a nice cameo. 

Never 100% sold on it, though I watched it a fair bit, often thought it was a bit too much stress when the Sunday night blues are in full flight. 
Where's braindead Killinaskully when you need it?

I always thought it was gas that the counsellor lad seemed more fubar than any of his patients, moping around in a darkened room, he'd really get you back on track .....


----------



## ivuernis (9 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> How did Daisy go from being a ditzy, party girl to an astute business woman in the space of a few weeks??



She got engaged to BOD.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> I believe next week is the last episode of this series? What's the verdict?
> I think it's run out of steam and could do with a bit of an overhaul. Victoria Smurfit's character could be good but should have been brought in at the start of the series, it's a bit late now to develop the character. I also think Clodagh and Lorcan have run their course and should be axed. Then they could give Cara a better storyline, she's been completely wasted this series. I still can't take Daisy's transformation seriously and don't think I'd miss her if she was written out. I hope Dan stays but have never seen the point of Patrick, to be honest.


 
Yeah, I hope Dan stays too. Every series needs someone like him. This series has really painted him in a bad light. Patrick has been a very minor player in this series and it looks that his heart mightn't be in great shape....... I agree also about Cara not being used much this time round either, although, judging by last night's trailer, she might have a bigger part to play next week.

Does anyone else think that the guy who plays Lorcan is a brutally bad actor?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Nov 2009)

June Rogers played the best part so far


----------



## AgathaC (9 Nov 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Never 100% sold on it, though I watched it a fair bit, often thought it was a bit too much stress when the Sunday night blues are in full flight.
> I always thought it was gas that the counsellor lad seemed more fubar than any of his patients, moping around in a darkened room, he'd really get you back on track .....


 Excellent. I think that was why I stopped watching it as well, too stressful, especially with the Sunday night blues..


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> have never seen the point of Patrick, to be honest.


I always enjoyed his deadpan manner tbh.

The writing is pretty poor this season - soap opera unrealistic dramas at every turn - simplistic medical miracles - doctors that are never off duty and go visiting their patients in other hospitals at night.


----------



## becky (9 Nov 2009)

That was short season, wasn't it?  I was a bit cross with Daisy last night telling Dan to leave, so I'll agree with the posters saying it might be a heavy going on a sunday night.  Does Daisy not know Dan that is one of the best characters.  Hopefully she will lighten up when she hooks with with lovely looking lad at reception and tell macboring Lorcan to go instead.                                       Off topic now, but when is the gay storyline going to come to a head in Enders!


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> doctors that are never off duty and go visiting their patients in other hospitals at night.


 
I agree. How come doctors in tv dramas are so dedicated to their patients and become so involved in  their private lives. In real life, they have to look up your file to even remember what your ailment was in the first place.


----------



## eiregal (10 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> I always enjoyed his deadpan manner tbh.
> 
> The writing is pretty poor this season - soap opera unrealistic dramas at every turn - simplistic medical miracles - doctors that are never off duty and go visiting their patients in other hospitals at night.


 
We always call Patrick "poor Patrick", he always seem so down! 

Have to agree that it has become unrealistic. It made me laugh on Sunday night when Lorcan went missing overnight, Clodagh notices a photograph of him on a particular beach and just knows that he's going to be there. It was ridiculous, was here there overnight or what?! And standing in the same spot that he was in when the photo was taken! 

Lorcan and Clodagh need to leave, Cara needs to go mental like she did last series and they need some good looking males in there!


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Remember how they used to go for a jar after a particularly stressful day in work to some very ordinary, slightly scruffy looking pub around the corner. Just like people do in real life. Now they all hang out in a trendy looking nightclub every night of the week- even the older staff like Patrick who was there with his son last week.  Absolute rubbish.
Also, why do all the women wear cocktail dresses to work??


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2009)

Oh yeah, the night club with about 15 people in it! 10 of which are related to the clinic! & a dj that never actually seems to DJ??

Gotta love the clinic, the only surgery in the world where you go in with a seemingly innocent cough and are immediately diagnosed with a life threatening condition without even having an exam. Doc will then accompany you to hospital where you will make a full recovery, you can then later pop into the above mentioned nightclub to party with doc with whom you are now friends! .................. Don't have clinics like that on the Northside!


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Don't have clinics like that on the Northside!


 
Ah now, they're not forgetting about ye, did you not see the episode about methodone???     ......... (starting to leg it..... )


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Ah now, they're not forgetting about ye, did you not see the episode about methodone???     ......... (starting to leg it..... )



I was waiting for some smart This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to say that!  yeah I love how Lorcan and 'da burd' slum it up for a night at the drugs clinic! - Although I always figured that that episode was done in Clondalkin or somewhere like that!


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Oh yeah, the night club with about 15 people in it! 10 of which are related to the clinic! & a dj that never actually seems to DJ??
> 
> Gotta love the clinic, the only surgery in the world where you go in with a seemingly innocent cough and are immediately diagnosed with a life threatening condition without even having an exam. Doc will then accompany you to hospital where you will make a full recovery, you can then later pop into the above mentioned nightclub to party with doc with whom you are now friends! .................. Don't have clinics like that on the Northside!


 
You mean your doctors don't all look like supermodels and wear little strappy dresses to work??  Gawd, peasant!!


----------



## becky (10 Nov 2009)

I was going to remark on Clodaghs attire and had decided not to. It's way too much for any normal workplace.

My theory on the nightclub is the good looking receptionist works there at night so Daisy was following him. The rest have to follow so as to mind their own jobs. The people like Patrick who don't really need to worry about their job end up there, following the people who follow Daisy.

God be with the days when there were 3 people at reception, an Office Manager and an IT Manager.


----------



## ney001 (11 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> You mean your doctors don't all look like supermodels and wear little strappy dresses to work??  Gawd, peasant!!



No but they do all drive around in Audi jeeps and Range Rovers so I guess some things are accurate!


----------



## liaconn (11 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> My theory on the nightclub is the good looking receptionist works there at night so Daisy was following him. The rest have to follow so as to mind their own jobs. The people like Patrick who don't really need to worry about their job end up there, following the people who follow Daisy.


 
Also in fairness, in the old days they all had family and friends outside of work so a scruffy pub for a quick pint after work on a Friday was fine. Now that they have all tragically lost all contact with the outside world and only socialise with each other they need somewhere nice to hang out together seven nights a week. I presume they will all be having Christmas dinner at Lorcan and Clodagh's gaff and will ring in the new year in Dan's flat above the Clinic - with some vengeful drugged up patients trying to break in and give the all AIDS. Actually, I feel a script coming on........


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

I sincerely hope that they didn't kill off Rory - who is probably the only one worth watching (along with Smurfitt's character)  - Surely to god with all of those bullets flying around one of them could have hit Clodagh who spent the entire night hugging Lorcan.

What a crap episode last night - sex traffickers, brothel owners, guns, heart attacks - Jeeze you would be safer working at a methadone clinic on the Northside!


----------



## liaconn (16 Nov 2009)

I know, a God given chance to kill off half the cast and they go for Rory!!!

Ridiculous, over the top episode. I had to laugh when an obviously terrified Cara was telling the guards 'no, no, everything's grand here' and they just said 'right so' and headed off.

Anyway, I suppose being holed up in a room together with a madman brandishing a gun was a change to being holed up in the fancy night club together.


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

You would have thought that will all of the people they have had breaking in to the clinic and attacking doctors Daisy would have put in a panic button in the back office!


----------



## jhegarty (16 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> You would have thought that will all of the people they have had breaking in to the clinic and attacking doctors Daisy would have put in a panic button in the back office!



Or they would have used the fax machine he locked them in with.


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

Didn't he pull out the phone lines? - although I did wonder why they didn't email.  I think they should have hit him with one of Daisy's shoes.


----------



## becky (16 Nov 2009)

Sure I think he forgot to take the phone off Kieleen (the pregnant girl married to the cop) so they could have used that.

I thought it was good enough last night- totally OTT alright but a good cliffhanger for next year.


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2009)

Is this one of those 'so bad it's good' type shows?

It sounds like it from this thread.  A lot a fans but everyone kind of saying how silly it is too.  

I've only seen a few minutes here and there but TBH it looked diabolical to me.


----------



## liaconn (16 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> Sure I think he forgot to take the phone of Ciara (the pregnant girl married to the cop) so they could have used that.
> 
> I thought it was good enough last night- totally OTT alright but a good cliffhanger for next year.


 
Problem is, they leave such a long gap between series I've forgotten half the twists and turns and who's done what and who can't stand who. I wonder why they don't run it until March.


----------



## becky (16 Nov 2009)

I think they should have 10 episodes anyway - that would have brought it to Christmas.  It would also be short enough for the actors to get other work etc.  

Rory is probably in great demand now as he played a great part in the BBC True Romantics earlier in the year.


----------



## DeeFox (16 Nov 2009)

I'm a big fan of The Clinic but was very disappointed with this season.  It was far too short and some characters barely got a storyline.  Cara is a fantastic character but, over six episodes, all she mainly got this year was a few lines grumbling about the place being too busy.  Didn't the previous series end with the crazy Cork receptionist having a baby and agreeing to move in with Cara??  Or did I dream that?  There was no mention of it in this series anyway.
I don't like Patrick so wasn't too bothered that he wasn't used.
Why bring in Edel half way through the series?  Why not at the start?
And why didn't Clodagh immediately say that Keelan was upstairs last night - she only seemed to remember after they had been in the locked room for a while...
Poor RTE....could do better..


----------



## ninsaga (16 Nov 2009)

Enjoyed it  but can't help thinking that Bruce Willis might be making an appearance in the next series the way its going....... its getting a bit like Die Hard...... they've now set a trend that the next season will have to be mind blowing. There might be a few Taliban (or perhaps Tallaghban  ) in the next episode!!


----------



## liaconn (16 Nov 2009)

DeeFox said:


> Didn't the previous series end with the crazy Cork receptionist having a baby and agreeing to move in with Cara??


 
You're right. I'd completely forgotten that. They could have had a brilliant storyline there. They're both slightly 'eccentric' and would be a very funny combination.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I sincerely hope that they didn't kill off Rory - who is probably the only one worth watching (along with Smurfitt's character) - Surely to god with all of those bullets flying around one of them could have hit Clodagh who spent the entire night hugging Lorcan.
> 
> What a crap episode last night - sex traffickers, brothel owners, guns, heart attacks - Jeeze you would be safer working at a methadone clinic *on the Northside*!


 
Hey, Ney, leave Cork out of this!!!!! The show is based in Dublin! 

You wouldn't want to end up on the wrong end of a Mayfield Handshake now, would you?


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> You're right. I'd completely forgotten that. They could have had a brilliant storyline there. They're both slightly 'eccentric' and would be a very funny combination.



Next season dan will rip off his mask and underneath will be crazy baby woman she would have got away with it too if it wasn't for those pesky kids!


----------



## Complainer (16 Nov 2009)

Very poor writing in last night's episode, and most of this series. More melodrama than drama, no realism, too much happening -  Lorcan Cranitch is a great actor, but was pretty much hamming it up last night.


----------



## Bluebells (17 Nov 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Enjoyed it  but can't help thinking that Bruce Willis might be making an appearance in the next series the way its going....... its getting a bit like Die Hard...... they've now set a trend that the next season will have to be mind blowing. There might be a few Taliban (or perhaps Tallaghban  ) in the next episode!!



Or Tallaghbéan even?


----------



## liaconn (25 Nov 2009)

I see RTE has announced they will not be recommissioning The Clinic next year. Right decision I think although it's a shame we won't see Victoria Smurfit's character develop any further.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> I see RTE has announced they will not be recommissioning The Clinic next year. Right decision I think although it's a shame we won't see Victoria Smurfit's character develop any further.


 
I heard that TV3 are interested in acquiring The Clinic. You may get your wish yet!


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Nov 2009)

As its made by an independent company one hopes TV3 wont be able to balls it up. I can see it now, "new" tinny 1980's tune, cold set, harsh lighting


----------



## liaconn (11 Jan 2010)

I've just seen that the last series has been nominated for a 'best drama' IFTA. It was rubbish .


----------

